# GrandPa and GrandSon In 380



## dukeofdata (Mar 31, 2008)

Recently acquired:










GrandPa: Colt 1908 made in 1916. (Just ordered some repro grips.)
GrandSon: Colt Government 380 made in 1984. (In repro grips, saving originals.)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife has the Government .380 as it's her carry gun. Your's are fantastic.:drooling::drooling::drooling::smt023


----------



## dukeofdata (Mar 31, 2008)

*Updated GrandPa 380*

Got the repo grips on the Colt 1908. Been to the range twice with it and it shoots very well. Need to get used to the tiny sights, though.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got one of those!!! It's not in as good of shape, and I have to get a new barrel for it. I came across it for free. A lady that used to work for me said she wanted to get rid of a pistol because her daughter and new grand daughter were moving in with her. She brought it to me in a full leather holster. I asked what she wanted for it as I was unbuttoning the dust cover. She said.. nothing, just give it a good home. I rolled back the dust cover and pulled it part way out to reveal, yup.... a stallion! I about sharted myself. I asked her if she knew what it was, and she said yup, and it's yours now, free of charge.

Apparently someone put two rounds down the pipe at one point, so the barrel is bulged, but other than that it appears functional. If you know where to find a replacement barrel for one of these, I'd appreciate any direction you may have. I like those repro grips too.

Zhur


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Apparently someone put two rounds down the pipe at one point, so the barrel is bulged, but other than that it appears functional. If you know where to find a replacement barrel for one of these, I'd appreciate any direction you may have. I like those repro grips too.


http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=0660zPOCKET 380 HAMMERLESS


----------

